
The EU's New Copyright Proposal Will Be a Disaster for the Internet - realusername
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20180525/10072939912/forget-gdpr-eus-new-copyright-proposal-will-be-complete-utter-disaster-internet.shtml
======
realusername
I just made the title shorter because it would not fit otherwise.

